# Wtb large species freshwater puffer fish , either mbu, fahaka, or brazilian



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

here we go , im looking to buy any of the following mbu, fahaka, or brazilian or humpback puffer/s.

these items must either be able to be shipped to vancouver island or be ON vancouver island, i will go any where up or down the island I just want a puffer, size is of no concern, small ok , already big okay so long as it is healthy i dont care about specifics

if you or anyone you know has one of the aforementioned puffers please contact me with your location, contact info, and desired price.

thank you for reading.

now c'mon guys hook a brotha up .. I just want a puffer 







i just want a replacement for my buddy URKEL i had to sell off when we moved back to bc...

and yes im begging at this point lol


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Mac Ipu burnaby and richmond has puffers. I don't think they ship though. Why not take a day off and do a trip to the lower mainland?


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

because i have 5 kids 6 and under, and travelling that distance in a suburban with a bus load of kids isnt fun, and ditching out on the wifey while i go fish shopping in van probably wont fly lol

plus the cost of the ferry ect ect


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

macframalama said:


> because i have 5 kids 6 and under, and travelling that distance in a suburban with a bus load of kids isnt fun, and ditching out on the wifey while i go fish shopping in van probably wont fly lol
> 
> plus the cost of the ferry ect ect


Macframalama,
Burnaby has Fahaka, around 4"+ and Humpback around 5". Yes we do ship as stated on our website, Victoria is no problem with Harbor air.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Rastapus said:


> Macframalama,
> Burnaby has Fahaka, around 4"+ and Humpback around 5". Yes we do ship as stated on our website, Victoria is no problem with Harbor air.


Saw the little Fahakas the other day... Do it Mac!


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Woo Mac is getting a fahaka!


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

I called 2 days ago and i asked for the fish room, the staff was super friendly and they told me they had figure 8 puffers only... if i had know this was an option they would be in the tank..alright Rasta how do we do the shipping thing? whats the protocol , and i would prefer to fly to nanaimo if possible. can you pm me with a price on both of these species..

man... alright I put the ad up as an act of desperation lol and ipu has had them the whole time... okay well now were doing this lol.. get back to me when you can rasta ... thanks for responding man , the new 180 i just got up would sure look extra killer with a nice fahaka in there, do you think the hump back and a fahaka could co exist in there or better to do just the one fahaka>?


Rastapus said:


> Macframalama,
> Burnaby has Fahaka, around 4"+ and Humpback around 5". Yes we do ship as stated on our website, Victoria is no problem with Harbor air.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

er201 said:


> Woo Mac is getting a fahaka!


lol you guys just want to shut me up lol, ive been whining about the puffer for a min now lmao


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

macframalama said:


> I called 2 days ago and i asked for the fish room, the staff was super friendly and they told me they had figure 8 puffers only... if i had know this was an option they would be in the tank..alright Rasta how do we do the shipping thing? whats the protocol , and i would prefer to fly to nanaimo if possible. can you pm me with a price on both of these species..
> 
> man... alright I put the ad up as an act of desperation lol and ipu has had them the whole time... okay well now were doing this lol.. get back to me when you can rasta ... thanks for responding man , the new 180 i just got up would sure look extra killer with a nice fahaka in there, do you think the hump back and a fahaka could co exist in there or better to do just the one fahaka>?


did you call BBY or RMD? These guys are only in BBY. As ar as mixing I have mixed Fahaka together, dont know about with a Humpback but many customers mix puffers with success. In a 180 likely alright. ATM the two Fahaka are together in a 50 without issue.


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

macframalama said:


> I called 2 days ago and i asked for the fish room, the staff was super friendly and they told me they had figure 8 puffers only... if i had know this was an option they would be in the tank..alright Rasta how do we do the shipping thing? whats the protocol , and i would prefer to fly to nanaimo if possible. can you pm me with a price on both of these species..


what?? dude I told you a week and a half ago that IPU richmond had the puffer. It was a trade in and they hadnt priced it yet... sound familiar


----------



## trout (Mar 21, 2012)

Hey Mac, should ask about harbor air to maple bay, would be way closer to ya and less stress on shipping fish. Just a thought, pretty positive they do runs to maple bay.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

you know i read that on there website , but i have no idea where the heck maple bay is lol.. and believe me a trip to either nanaimo or vic isnt the funnest thing to do , the suburban is brutal..

my only concern would be that maple bay may have weird hours because it is super small... but now that i know they have them its on like donkey kong, im just battleing setting up the sump on my 180, the bloody return pump i bought is too hardcore and my overflow cant drain fast enough so im struggling to get it balanced, and of course i cracked the casing on my return pump so i cant even exchange it ... dummy, but anyways as soon as i can there gonna be in my tank... thanks trhough trout.. good tips , i just havent explored that as an option ..


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

How far away from Ladysmith are you Mac? My wife is going there to see her Mom for a few days on Oct 28th. I might be able to get her to bring them over for you. You would have to pick up in Ladysmith though. Let me know if this would help. I assume you could pay for them and we pick up at store on your behalf.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

i called , and the chick said no lol so i wasd like phoenix must be trippin lol or it sold now rasta man says its there ,... you guys toying with my emotions lol


ThePhoenix said:


> what?? dude I told you a week and a half ago that IPU richmond had the puffer. It was a trade in and they hadnt priced it yet... sound familiar


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

oooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhh really now lol, ladysmith is close enough, pm me and we can figure it out


sunshine_1965 said:


> How far away from Ladysmith are you Mac? My wife is going there to see her Mom for a few days on Oct 28th. I might be able to get her to bring them over for you. You would have to pick up in Ladysmith though. Let me know if this would help. I assume you could pay for them and we pick up at store on your behalf.


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Call IPU Burnaby Tomorrow And Ask For Kevin I Will Get You Your Fish


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

macframalama said:


> i called , and the chick said no lol so i wasd like phoenix must be trippin lol or it sold now rasta man says its there ,... you guys toying with my emotions lol


If Rasta says is there then is there, u just need to talk to the right person


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

yeah i hear ya lol ... im working with virual right now via chat.. but this is going down lol.... just gotta hash out the details
hoping sunshines wifey is down that would be killer, or this maple bay flight , one of the 2


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

macframalama said:


> yeah i hear ya lol ... im working with virual right now via chat.. but this is going down lol.... just gotta hash out the details
> hoping sunshines wifey is down that would be killer, or this maple bay flight , one of the 2


If anything we can call from here, your best bet is to talk to rasta when he is online and then maybe ask him for his number so u can call him and talk to him, that way u can do details etc
I will have to find away to go your way but u know how much the ferries are other then that i would of done it long ago


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

i know , kevin @ ipu is on the job now , im gonna call him tomorow , been a pretty good fish week over all , new 180, puffer/s hum...


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Claudia said:


> If Rasta says is there then is there, u just need to talk to the right person


Exactly!.............


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

Has anyone identified what kind of puffer it is in IPU's tank?


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

they said they have fahaka's and humpbacks, so its one of the 2 , if it was like yellowy green with a swirly lined patterned its fahaka, if its kind of plain looking its the hump back , and the hump backs have a different shape the fahaka are more streamlined and elongated while te humpbacks are well... hump backed a bit lol


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

macframalama said:


> they said they have fahaka's and humpbacks, so its one of the 2 , if it was like yellowy green with a swirly lined patterned its fahaka, if its kind of plain looking its the hump back , and the hump backs have a different shape the fahaka are more streamlined and elongated while te humpbacks are well... hump backed a bit lol


The Fakahas look sweet Mac. Saw them last fri. Didnt see the humpbacks.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

yeah the 180 is up and running , sump is hooked, finally got the flow right, only one thing missing.... a fahaka lol or something . hey immus did you happen to catch how big they are?, im hoping there bigger than 3.5 inches so they can go straight into the big tank rather than growing him out in something... i have a 3.5 inch flowerhorn in there and the reds tail hasnt eaten her yet so fingers crossed lol, but if not and there small i will have to grow it up in the 120... either way i feel like a kid at xmas , i want a puffer so bad i can taste it ..


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

I think they were about 4" or so but don't quote me on it. Better to contact the store or Virual to confirm.


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

If I remember correctly, the trade-in was about 4-5 inches


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

I might even head over to IPU richmond today to pick up more yellow labs and blue dolphins... will have another look for the puffers


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

nice ... thanks guys ..


----------

